
Ask HN What Would Be the Killer ARKIT App? - 24pfilms
http://www.dronetopolisar.com
======
24pfilms
Hello HN, We recently just completed our AR Drone Simulator and are working
hard to innovate upon it. We all know that without depth sensors and a better
viewing device, AR is somewhat limited to mobile. Would love to hear some
ideas generated for all of us to innovate the AR space.

